# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  كف يد مدير الامن الجامعي في اليرموك عن العمل .. وتوقيف 61 شخصا

## هدوء عاصف

كف يد مدير الامن الجامعي في اليرموك عن العمل .. وتوقيف 61 شخصا




الحصن نيوز - اربد

قرر رئيس جامعة اليرموك الدكتور سلطان أبو عرابي الأحد كف يد مدير الامن الجامعي عن العمل لحين صدور تقارير لجان التحقيق في الاحداث المؤسفة التي وقعت الخميس وتجددت ظهر الاحد وامتدت الى جامعة اربد الاهلية .

وباشرت  اللجان التحقيق بالمشاجرات الطلابية ، متوعدة باتخاذ اشد العقوبات بحق الطلبة مثيري الشغب  .

وقال قائد امن اقليم الشمال العميد حسين النوايسة ان عدد الموقوفين على خلفية الاحداث التي شهدتها جامعة اليرموك وجامعة اربد الاهلية حتى مساء الاحد بلغ 61 شخصا .

واضاف العميد النوايسة ان جميع الموقوفين تم اصدار مذكرة توقيف بحقهم بامر من الحاكم الاداري في المحافظة حيث باشرت الاجهزة الامنية التحقيق معهم تمهيدا لتسليمهم للقضاء .

وبين العميد النوايسة ان قوات الامن العام تدخلت ظهر الاحد لفض مشاجرة امام جامعة اربد الاهلية.

واشار ان المشاجرة تعود في جذورها الى مشاجرة وقعت مساء الخميس في جامعة اليرموك بين طرفين تجددت صباح الاحد .

واضاف العميد النوايسة انه ونتيجة التواجد الامني الكثيف على مداخل جامعة اليرموك لجأ المتشاجرون الى نقل المشاجرة الى جامعة اربد الاهلية وبدأوا بتراشق الحجارة فيما تمكنت قوات الامن من القاء القبض على بعضهم وباشرت التحقيق معهم.

----------

